# BCM on it's way Out



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Well I guess it's my turn.... While out and about today I tried to pop the trunk with the Key....nothing...... I tried to lock it....nothing... After letting the car sit a few minutes everything worked fine... I finished running my errands went home and went thru the whole process again... Every thing was working normally. I went in and got my spare set... Every thing was fine until about the 8th time or so then it began acting up.

When I attempted to lock the car, the lights flashed like it was locking but the locks never engaged, same with the trunk... Called my service rep and he said the BCM is on it's way out. One is ordered will be here in a few days...

He states sometimes the car is sometimes hard to reprogram once a new BCM is installed. For the guys who had yours replaced, have you encountered any problems as a result of reprogramming? *


----------

